# chamfer bit



## knnthrawson (Jan 20, 2013)

New to routing. The plans call for a 1/8" chamfer. Is that a certain degree of chamfer bit or are they talking about 1/8" roundover? Its for a profile on 3/4 " edging. Thanks, Ken


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is an interesting article on chamfer bits
When mentioning an 1/8" chamfer it is usually refering to easing the edge of the board to take away the sharp edge. 
Chamfer Bits


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

paduke said:


> When mentioning an 1/8" chamfer it is usually refering to easing the edge of the board to take away the sharp edge.]


We call that "easing the arris" and normally it can be quickly achieved with a sharp, finely set block plane or even a sanding board, although I wouln't make it as big as 1/8in (3.2mm)

To the OP. Unless otherwise stated on build instructions a chamfer is generally taken as 45°

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, with a 45° chamfer bit set the bearing just a hair above the table or below the routers base if free hand. Make a cut on a scrap piece and adjust as needed until you get the 1/8" cut you want. This will save many a project.


----------

